# Sprocket Set



## Jrodarod (Apr 6, 2019)

What do you think this is worth? Race day GT sprocket set. Cool little bag..


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 6, 2019)

Average about 20 a piece at the cycle swap.kool bag,id ask 25 or so for that.maybe 75 bucks package deal since you have 2 45s that aren't hot sellers.just what i see,im no expert.a lil WD40 will clean them up nice.


----------



## dave429 (Apr 7, 2019)

Neat little set. I have no idea on the price.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 12, 2019)

I put them up on the for sale board. Thanks


----------

